# Sheepies!



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Very good day


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Prove it. Pics....


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Justified. Nice catch.
And if you care to tell... where and on what?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Some bigguns right there.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, and good eats! I just wish they were easy to fillet like specs...


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Justified. Nice catch.
> And if you care to tell... where and on what?


Fess up


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job on them convicts! but u got to give more than "Very good day" LOL


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

At least you had pics but the report left a little to be desired.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good job on the convicts


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

we were usin fiddlers


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yak, give em some slack brother....they are newbies.

Those are a fine mess of fishies!


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

*More friend....*

Ok I have to agree with the fellas screaming more here. "We were using fiddlers" is an answer you give to your wife when she asks "who was playing at our wedding". Come on and let this be your coming out post with all the details. Tell us a story that makes us want to drop everything and grab our poles, ice, and a person willing to buy gas and go fishing.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch = Happy Faces...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice ness -O- fish!


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry y'all haha we were usin fiddlers around bob sykes dropped em down and reeled em up a couple cranks and waited for the bite we scraped pilings for chum


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hunter/fisherman101 said:


> ... we scraped pilings for chum


Good move!


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Great day of catching looks like! Very well done!


----------

